# Maumee river



## roo

So without a doubt my favorite trip of the year is to the Maumee river. Normally I go down a few times in just curious what do you guys think the run will be like his year? Last year it was snowing a couple different times and this year is the opposite. Any input?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockinmichigan

Good question. Without knowing how the weather will be like, but my best guess is that if it stays like its been it may make the run start sooner. Supposed to be in the 40s this week and we've had minimal cold spells and minimal winter weather. If we get a spell of 50 degree days in the next month or so it might move up the run and just the opposite if we do get some winter weather. I'm optimistic though, just saying


----------



## WALLEYEvision

That is a good question. The Maumee was still ice free from Toledo thru Defiance a couple of weeks ago. Because of that and the lack of snow/warm weather in Northern Ohio this winter, I'd would think that the warmer run-off from it's tributaries should get the run started early. We'll see what happens...there's still a lot of Winter left.


----------



## FishermanJohn

I'm expecting the run to come a little bit early this year as the water temps start to get into the low to mid 40s, probably towards the end of the month. When I drove by yesterday, the river is running high but not blown out. Completely free of ice. The earliest I was out last year was around March 17th.


----------



## iced one

I live about 30min away (I drive fast ), and I am down in EARLY March every year. Might be late Feb the way this is going...lol

But as was stated above, still PLENTY of winter left. However, with the lack of ice around here. I cannot wait to chase some eyes on the Maumee!


----------



## iced one

http://www.maumeetackle.net/riverupdate.html

Oooorah!


----------



## roo

So FAR WE HAVE NOT SEEN OR HEARD OF ANY RELIABLE REPORTS OF WALLEYES BEING CAUGHT IN THE MAUMEE RIVER. CONDITIONS HOWEVER ARE IMPROVING. THE RIVER LEVEL CONTINUES TO DROP. THE WATER TEMP. IS RISING AND IS AT 38.8 AT 11:35 AM THIS MORNING. WATER CLARITY ALSO IS IMPROVING AT ABOUT 3''. STILL A LITTLE MUDDY LOOKING, BUT NOT AS BAD AS A FEW DAYS AGO. THERE HAS BEEN A HAND FULL OF ANGLERS GIVING IT A TRY. IF THE WEATHER CONTINUES TO BE MILD WE WILL SEE SOME WALLEYES CAUGHT THIS MONTH. AS MOST OF YOU KNOW, WE NORMALLY SEE FIRST ACTION STARTING EARLY TO MID-MARCH. IT ALL HAS TO DO WITH THE WATER TEMP. FORTY-TWO DEGREES IS THE MAGIC NUMBER FOR IN THE RIVER. NOT IMPOSSABLE TO SEE A FEW COME OUT AT A SLIGHTLY COOLER WATER TEMP. I'LL BE UPDATING THIS PAGE MORE OFTEN DUE TO THE MILD WEATHER AND DUE TO THE NUMEROUS CALLS COMING ASKING IF ANY ACTION HAS STARTED.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

roo said:


> So FAR WE HAVE NOT SEEN OR HEARD OF ANY RELIABLE REPORTS OF WALLEYES BEING CAUGHT IN THE MAUMEE RIVER. CONDITIONS HOWEVER ARE IMPROVING. THE RIVER LEVEL CONTINUES TO DROP. THE WATER TEMP. IS RISING AND IS AT 38.8 AT 11:35 AM THIS MORNING. WATER CLARITY ALSO IS IMPROVING AT ABOUT 3''. STILL A LITTLE MUDDY LOOKING, BUT NOT AS BAD AS A FEW DAYS AGO. THERE HAS BEEN A HAND FULL OF ANGLERS GIVING IT A TRY. IF THE WEATHER CONTINUES TO BE MILD WE WILL SEE SOME WALLEYES CAUGHT THIS MONTH. AS MOST OF YOU KNOW, WE NORMALLY SEE FIRST ACTION STARTING EARLY TO MID-MARCH. IT ALL HAS TO DO WITH THE WATER TEMP. FORTY-TWO DEGREES IS THE MAGIC NUMBER FOR IN THE RIVER. NOT IMPOSSABLE TO SEE A FEW COME OUT AT A SLIGHTLY COOLER WATER TEMP. I'LL BE UPDATING THIS PAGE MORE OFTEN DUE TO THE MILD WEATHER AND DUE TO THE NUMEROUS CALLS COMING ASKING IF ANY ACTION HAS STARTED.


Just had to chuckle at the "water clarity was improving at about 3" ". I'm used to 4-7 ft visibility in the SCR and when it gets to 12" its really dirty. 

Excuse me but I had to chuckle a bit. I do know that river is quite silty as it drain a lot of farm land.


----------



## fishman210

Maumee does mean "dirty river"!!!! And 6" is great. With 12" being excellant. It won't be long and we will be playing in the mudd. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## B1g daddy of 3

This year im out before im in, work shot down all of my vac time requests. no walleye run for me this year :rant:


----------



## waterfoul

Simple economics will keep me up here in GR this year. Just too expensive to drive down there these days if I want to keep fishing in the summer the way I do.


----------



## Tailchaser

I was down to the river last nite for a fly fishing meeting. The Wallbridge Park area. This is down river from the main river runs & about 5 miles from the actual town of Maumee. The river was dirty of course ,but, ICE FREE. In all my years of fishing & scouting the river, I have never seen the river ice free in the first part of Feb. Even the islands across from the park had no ice laying on them. I know the walleye run peaks in a bout the middle of April, give or take a week, but nice runs could be a lot earlier this year. As most of you know the past year has been anything but normal.


----------



## roo

This cold weather makes me sad


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockinmichigan

roo said:


> This cold weather makes me sad
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Don't worry y'all, it won't be much longer before the walleye run will be in full swing. Supposedly going to be 40 in Toledo by this weekend.


----------



## iced one

Warm weather is coming boys! Never thought I would be cheering for warm weather in February, when I am an avid ice fisherman.. but with the lack of ice this year, bring on the run!


----------



## roo

Well just checked the river update and someone finally brought one up to the shop. Just told the girlfriend. She doesn't seen nearly as excited as I am. Just wanted to share. Hopefully someone will share my enthusiasm 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## skripmanJr

Had the same experience with my wife......ill be down at the maumee first chance i get


----------



## fishman210

Headin down tomorrow and fishin till thur. Night. Will let yall know how we do when we return!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo

Good luck. Will be at least a week before I make a trip as long as it stays warm 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## iced one

The first reported walleye was caught Saturday of the TOW path!


----------



## hplayer13

Newbie at wading the maumee for walleye...ill be there all day wednesday. Any advice for me where to go? If anyones willing to meet me at the river for a few pointers or a partner pm me!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## iced one

hplayer13 said:


> Newbie at wading the maumee for walleye...ill be there all day wednesday. Any advice for me where to go? If anyones willing to meet me at the river for a few pointers or a partner pm me!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'd be down there in a heartbeat buddy if I didn't have school...lol. Right now I would recommend 4 places to get you started. 

1.) The Tow Path - have heard the reports picking up from the tow path.

2.) Anywhere on Bluegrass Island- Yesterday I had heard of mulitple limits being caught from Bluegrass.

3.) Buttonwood- This is where the bulk of the good reports came from yesterday.

4.) White St.- White Street has been the most consistent since the walleye have been in the river. 

Up untill yesterday, Orleans was the place to be, however; not many fish were caught from Orleans yesterday.

As for Wading, do not cross the established line of fisherman. Pick a place in line with the people already there. Typically the lines of waders will be just before deep water so if you cross them, you could go over your waders.

I would make sure that you have tons of leaders already tied up before you get to the river, because it absolutely sucks trying to tie leaders while wading in the river, and if you venture up on the bank to tie the leaders you may lose your spot.

Good luck man, let us know how you do!


----------



## iced one

It is rare that I actually get the chance to fish the Maumee out of a boat. But my buddies were on Spring Break and we took their boat out for my first 2 trips this year.

I honestly don't know what I like more, Wading or fishing out of a boat on the Maumee, I guess it just depends on how many fish I am catching.

Here is my 1 walleye from yesterday... All filleted and in the freezer now!:evilsmile


----------



## rockinmichigan

hplayer13 said:


> Newbie at wading the maumee for walleye...ill be there all day wednesday. Any advice for me where to go? If anyones willing to meet me at the river for a few pointers or a partner pm me!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I recommend the same as iced one. Be careful out there if and when you go out there. At least a couple times a spring you hear about an actual fist fight or even somebody needing to be rescued from the river because they lost their step. 
Personally haven't done much of the Maumee walleye run. I have good intentions of going down there but when I do its mostly to see how everyone's luck is. Too elbow to elbow for my liking, and I can be talked into fishing somewhere else rather easily because of that


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

rockinmichigan said:


> I recommend the same as iced one. Be careful out there if and when you go out there. At least a couple times a spring you hear about an actual fist fight or even somebody needing to be rescued from the river because they lost their step.
> Personally haven't done much of the Maumee walleye run. I have good intentions of going down there but when I do its mostly to see how everyone's luck is. Too elbow to elbow for my liking, and I can be talked into fishing somewhere else rather easily because of that


To be honest, I enjoy the shoulder to shoulder fishing it's a change of pace and you can met some real nice people, last spring another fisherman and myself got in a big debate u of m and osu. Sure helped out since that day it was sleeting like no other and 35 mph winds.


----------



## rockinmichigan

fish fanatic jr. said:


> To be honest, I enjoy the shoulder to shoulder fishing it's a change of pace and you can met some real nice people, last spring another fisherman and myself got in a big debate u of m and osu. Sure helped out since that day it was sleeting like no other and 35 mph winds.


Oh, there's mostly nice people out there. Been out there a few times shooting the bull with people, especially in and around Side Cut Metropark during and after the walleye runs. Same thing with most any other place, most people are pretty nice and easy to get along with and mind their P's and Q's. But, you do have your select couple or so idiots that think they own the river and can cast anywhere they want-even over or near your line. 
And by the way...GO BLUE!!!


----------



## cover.your.rig

I was at Maumee Tackle on Saturday to pick up some minnows for crappie. Good God there was a billion people in there buying licenses.

Do yourselves a favor and get your licenses somewhere beside Maumee Tackle. Try Jann's Netcraft or maybe gander mountain. They are both close by.

The merchendise sales go quickly @ Maumee Tackle so if you just have to buy some tails or jigs you'll be fine.

Today's rain will probably limit fishing to Orleans and White St., but the temp should bump up a few degrees.

I was at Sidecut w/ the family on Sunday and saw a few dozen fisherman come back from Bluegrass. I saw only one limit and well more than half had the skunk.

The run is definitely going to be in full swing early this year. This week, depending on the amount of rain, will probably turn them on. Pay attention to the water temp and water level. That will be the magic indicators on best fishing days.


----------



## jayzbird

rockinmichigan said:


> Oh, there's mostly nice people out there. Been out there a few times shooting the bull with people, especially in and around Side Cut Metropark during and after the walleye runs. Same thing with most any other place, most people are pretty nice and easy to get along with and mind their P's and Q's. But, you do have your select couple or so idiots that think they own the river and can cast anywhere they want-even over or near your line.
> And by the way...GO BLUE!!!


I do agree most people are nice, you do get the occasional jerk that thinks he owns the river or at least the section of it that they are fishing. It's usually the guys that have that real nervous right arm twitch that run big heavy jigs(If you know what I mean).... they are the same guys that try to take off all their fish under the water(like you cant tell whats goin on there). Been goin down there for the past six or seven years and enjoy the heck out of it. Don't forget to swing by Schlotskys and pick up a sandwich!


----------



## fisherjam

cover.your.rig said:


> I was at Maumee Tackle on Saturday to pick up some minnows for crappie. Good God there was a billion people in there buying licenses.
> 
> Do yourselves a favor and get your licenses somewhere beside Maumee Tackle. Try Jann's Netcraft or maybe gander mountain. They are both close by.


The easiest way for me is to buy it online.


----------



## rockinmichigan

jayzbird said:


> I do agree most people are nice, you do get the occasional jerk that thinks he owns the river or at least the section of it that they are fishing. It's usually the guys that have that real nervous right arm twitch that run big heavy jigs(If you know what I mean).... they are the same guys that try to take off all their fish under the water(like you cant tell whats goin on there). Been goin down there for the past six or seven years and enjoy the heck out of it. Don't forget to swing by Schlotskys and pick up a sandwich!


Yes, I do recommend Schlotskys. Real good sandwiches there! A lot of eats that part of town.


----------



## roo

rockinmichigan said:


> Yes, I do recommend Schlotskys. Real good sandwiches there! A lot of eats that part of town.


Where are they located. Headed down in the morning may swing in for lunch


----------



## rockinmichigan

roo said:


> Where are they located. Headed down in the morning may swing in for lunch


On Reynolds between Holland and Dussel, directly across the street from the Fricker's there in Maumee.


----------



## spartansfan

you wont catch me dead in gander mountain. sorry excuse for an outdoor store.


----------



## SgtClaymore

roo said:


> So FAR WE HAVE NOT SEEN OR HEARD OF ANY RELIABLE REPORTS OF WALLEYES BEING CAUGHT IN THE MAUMEE RIVER. CONDITIONS HOWEVER ARE IMPROVING. THE RIVER LEVEL CONTINUES TO DROP. THE WATER TEMP. IS RISING AND IS AT 38.8 AT 11:35 AM THIS MORNING. WATER CLARITY ALSO IS IMPROVING AT ABOUT 3''. STILL A LITTLE MUDDY LOOKING, BUT NOT AS BAD AS A FEW DAYS AGO. THERE HAS BEEN A HAND FULL OF ANGLERS GIVING IT A TRY. IF THE WEATHER CONTINUES TO BE MILD WE WILL SEE SOME WALLEYES CAUGHT THIS MONTH. AS MOST OF YOU KNOW, WE NORMALLY SEE FIRST ACTION STARTING EARLY TO MID-MARCH. IT ALL HAS TO DO WITH THE WATER TEMP. FORTY-TWO DEGREES IS THE MAGIC NUMBER FOR IN THE RIVER. NOT IMPOSSABLE TO SEE A FEW COME OUT AT A SLIGHTLY COOLER WATER TEMP. I'LL BE UPDATING THIS PAGE MORE OFTEN DUE TO THE MILD WEATHER AND DUE TO THE NUMEROUS CALLS COMING ASKING IF ANY ACTION HAS STARTED.



Thanks for the information my friend I'm trying to get back up there in a few days!


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Going down sunday probably around button wood. What length leader are ua running right now?


----------



## die4irish

fishing is good if you know a good hole. Limits for the guys who know where to go singles for the ones who don't. Water is really warm and level is dropping. we need some rain to bring in some more fish and cool the water down so the WB don't start early. It is a frackin zoo down there with this warm weather. I counted 30 boats in the stretch between the fort and BG island. Elbow to elbow at Towpath and across the river on the peninsula. Hate to see what the weekend will bring.


----------



## roo

Yea fishing is decent.


----------



## iced one

I can't seem to find my freaking net!!!! Is it even possible to wade the Maumee without a net? I've never tried it....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Sure its possible, advised not so much


----------



## belden148

I'll be down on the Maumee this saturday! gettin pumped, can't wait to make the long trip from Marquette :coolgleam


----------



## roo

Headed down in the morning after some warreye


----------



## iced one

roo said:


> Headed down in the morning after some warreye


So am I. I just don't know where to wade tomorrow though... Any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockinmichigan

spartansfan said:


> you wont catch me dead in gander mountain. sorry excuse for an outdoor store.


What's wrong with Gander Mountain? I actually prefer them over a handful of other outlets.


----------



## roo

Hit the island. I'll be there


----------



## die4irish

bettter get there early. If this week is any indication of the amount of people who will be down there good lord look out. I've never seen this many people and boats down there during the week ever.


----------



## iced one

roo said:


> Hit the island. I'll be there


Im just worried about there being a billion people on the island and me not getting a spot...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NittanyDoug

I haven't looked but I would think it would be high to wade ti bluegrass island. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## roo

It's only a foot above normal. 581 and an inch. I'll give the island a shot and go from there


----------



## die4irish

iced one said:


> Im just worried about there being a billion people on the island and me not getting a spot...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


there wont be anywhere the wont have a gazillion people sat.


----------



## iced one

die4irish said:


> there wont be anywhere the wont have a gazillion people sat.


Huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo

Yes... There will be a ton of people. Just like every year. This year it's just earlier.


----------



## die4irish

iced one said:


> Huh?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Everywhere will be like a can a sardines tomorrow. It has been elbow to elbow everywhere there is fish. That and the river looks like a marina with all the boats. That is during the week I will be back down Monday after the zoo leaves.
Also herd of a couple white bass were caught. :sad:


----------



## roo

Sad to hear but at least the River temp dropped a little hopefully the white bass stay away.


----------



## iced one

roo said:


> Sad to hear but at least the River temp dropped a little hopefully the white bass stay away.


Good luck today buddy. I wish you limits. I'll be down there momentarily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo

Thanks ended up with three for the day. Lots and lots of suckers. Felt like may today.


----------



## rockinmichigan

How big were the suckers and white bass being caught there?
On a side note, has anybody been fishing Swan Creek?


----------



## iced one

I ended up with 2 that I kept. I caught a big female that I took a pic with then released. Will post pics later.


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

What time does fishing start in the morning? Thanks


----------



## roo

740 ish


----------



## iced one

Here is my catch of the day. The first picture is the big female that I released after taking the pic. The second picture is of my two eaters of the day.

I got fried today, as I did not bring ANY sunscreen... So pardon my indecency in the 2nd pic, it hurts to even wear a shirt...

*The Female*









*Eaters*


----------



## B1g daddy of 3

It was shoulder to shoulder sat and sunday my friends and I caught a bunch out in front of the fort right by the bridge. This is my first year out there and it was a blast, even with the huge crowds. Ive never seen that amount of boats in one small spot on a river. I caught 3 hens on sat and 2 jacks on sunday. not to bad for the first time out.


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Any updates guys?


----------



## roo

Was down today. Skunked  saw maybe 5 eyes. Caught a Bunch of carp but that's it. Rain should help


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Heading down tomorrow rain or shine.


----------



## roo

How did ya do


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

two suckers :tdo12: guy next to me had three walleye on stringer not to many fish being caught where I was, water came up pretty quickly aswell. Maybe the rain will produce a nice little run.


----------



## fishman210

Or a nice big run.....did weLl yesterday morning. Scratched out 2 limits today. Hopefully the cold this week will kep them around. O yeA....the white bass have showed up already!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockinmichigan

fishman210 said:


> Or a nice big run.....did weLl yesterday morning. Scratched out 2 limits today. Hopefully the cold this week will kep them around. O yeA....the white bass have showed up already!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How big are the white bass getting caught? Also, has anybody tried fishing Swan Creek?


----------



## fishman210

Not very big. 10" or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo

Considering headin down in the morning. Anyone else going down


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Seen a couple of male walleyes (15"-16") caught in Orleans Park around 10 am this morning. Only watched the guys fish for about 20 minutes. Maybe 2 dozen anglers fishing in the area...and 3-4 boats.

The rapids at Jerome Road was packed with anglers...and there was just a handfull of anglers fishing near Bluegrass Island.


----------



## luckyman11

Fished new Orleans from 930-12pm today, super windy!! Hard to keep control in boat....saw few fish caught... We ended up with 3. Couple guys around us hooked on some white bass.


----------



## B1g daddy of 3

sounds like the run is about done


----------



## monroeboy1

I caught 3 eye's at buttonwood yesterday evening,couldn't get the fourth,it wasn't the fastest action but did catch a few. Fished buttonwood,didn't see no white bass caught!!


----------



## stinky reinke

B1g daddy of 3 said:


> sounds like the run is about done


Not even close to being done!! We need a good rain and water temps to increase and another pod of fish will be in the river. Hoping for rain now!


----------



## bnbplay

The great Maumee river! I just built a real time water level report for the Maumee River. This updates every 30 minutes so you can decide on the best location to fish. Also there is a 5 day water level forecast. Forthcoming is a water temp given evey hour. Check it out at http://www.maumeeriverwalleyerun.com/page/Maumee-River-Water-Level.aspx

Also I just put together "Fishing the Maumee River Walleye Run" book together. It has 25 yrs of experiance between the pages. 
http://www.maumeeriverwalleyerun.com/page/Walleye-Run-Book.aspx

I hope this information is helpful. Good luck on the water. There is plenty of the run left!

Brian Miller
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monroeboy1

Me and my son fished the Maumee this morning,fished buttonwood,caught 8 between us,started off slow,but piced up about noon.


----------



## iced one

monroeboy1 said:


> Me and my son fished the Maumee this morning,fished buttonwood,caught 8 between us,started off slow,but piced up about noon.


Thats a solid two man limit! Nice job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iced one

iced one said:


> Thats a solid two man limit! Nice job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Will be down there tomorrow at first light!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## monroeboy1

iced one said:


> Will be down there tomorrow at first light!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck to ya. It's on


----------



## iced one

monroeboy1 said:


> Good luck to ya. It's on


I've been doing fairly well down there so far this year. I plan on hitting it hard this week since it's spring break.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iced one

Well.... Today sucked... for me at least. Murphy's law was in effect today. Fell down crossing to Bluegrass, got poured on while I was out there, and got spooled by a carp in the rapids... At least other people were catching... Guess thats why they call it fishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## die4irish

didnt hang around long this morning. not scared of getting wet but I'm not fishing with a 7 foot lightning rod in my hands.


----------



## iced one

Going back down tomorrow. Hopefully my luck takes a change for the better...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ID&C

Fished bluegrass from 4 to 7pm. Pulled my limit first of the year. Best colors purple/black jig,pink/white,green/pink,black tails.










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## iced one

ID&C said:


> Fished bluegrass from 4 to 7pm. Pulled my limit first of the year. Best colors purple/black jig,pink/white,green/pink,black tails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Nicely done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

